
App Makers Break Their Apps to Avoid Paying Apple - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-app-makers-break-their-apps-to-avoid-paying-apple-11593349200
======
Traster
I just want to chime in here to say there are those of us who still defend
Apple's right to take a reasonable cut of the proceeds from apps running on a
device, firmware, and libraries that Apple has spent probably a million person
hours developing. The fact that Apps go to such ridiculous circuitous routes
to avoid paying the fee just demonstrates further that if Apple allowed Apps
that run due to a financial relationship outside of the Appstore it would
immediately be exploited constantly and would massively damage Apple users'
experience with all the scams and BS that come with the average desktop
experience.

~~~
clay_the_ripper
Agreed. As a user, I really don’t care that Apple takes their cut. If you’re a
developer, either figure out how to make your business work with the Apple
taking their cut, or go out of business. The market doesn’t care either way.

I love apples draconian policies against apps: it results in consumer benefit
not consumer harm.

I love closed platforms on a phone (not on a Mac). I love Apple for not
allowing people to side load, change the font or other useless things that
only developers and power users care about. When you look at Apple, I think of
my mom and grandparents. They are the people Apple is protecting. They are the
customer that can only really use Apple because Apple protects them from
nonsense. Go apple. Go App Store. Go 30% cut and all the rest of the policies
people constantly complain about. It’s inconvenient? Boo boo! Go into another
business then.

~~~
chanmad29
what about cases (think Spotify?) wherein they transfer the 30% burden onto
consumers? Is there a trade off between paying 30% tax vs benefit of one
platform? I for one sub to Spotify outside of the app store. But I know the
hassle that I've to deal with and I might not be the consumer type Apple wants
to "safeguard".

------
Wowfunhappy
I don't think there's anything in this article that HN readers won't be aware
of, but it's nice to see the issue getting attention in the mainstream press.

I've actually found this situation somewhat difficult to explain to non-
techies, and this is a good breakdown for them.

------
wmeredith
I find this headline disingenuous. Their apps aren't broken, they're missing
payment features.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
A new user downloads the Netflix app and it doesn't work. There's no
indication of what they have to do.

The app itself isn't broken, but a significant piece of it—the new user
pathway—clearly is. I'd say that satisfies the title.

